# Fake Raid on Gigabyte GA-965P-DQ6 goess offline [solved]

## mrknowitall

Hi Folks,

i have a strange problem. i just setup a raid0 using the fakeraid ich8r of my gigabyte GA-965P-DQ6.

everything seems to work fine. i build the kernel accordingly, set up the raid in bios and did the installation. grub is installed an boots the system properly.

BUT, when i shutdown my gentoo, on next boot the raid is gone and the bios indicates two offline members. if i boot with ubuntus livecd, i can reactivate the raid and then i can boot again. sure it's quite anoying to boot always over ubuntus livecd. so here comes the question. does anyone have the slighest clue what's going on there???

cheers!

alex

----------

## cyrillic

 *mrknowitall wrote:*   

> ... when i shutdown my gentoo, on next boot the raid is gone and the bios indicates two offline members. 

 

Have you tested the underlying harddrives with sys-apps/smartmontools or similar ?

Maybe they are just beginning to fail.

Does Windows still boot / shutdown ok ?

----------

## mrknowitall

nice hint.

i'll check it.

apparently, some othe guys have the same problem, but no proper solution:

* http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1033869.html

* http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Baustelle/Raid_Installation_bei_Problemen_mit_ICH9R_Controllern(german)

----------

## mrknowitall

after some investigation, it looks like ubuntu's live cd messes with the bios setup of the raid.

i had to reinstall the system using gentoo's live cd. although i do miss ext4 in current live cd.

cheers!

alex

----------

